# concrete laborer/finisher needed



## snocrete

Looking for help doing mostly residential concrete and some small commercial concrete work. We also do some light excavating work. And of course we also do com & resi snow work during the winter months. Experience is nice, but not needed if willing to pay attention and work hard. Must have your own transportation (this means license & vehicle, not your girlfriend dropping you off at the job or my shop everyday). Riding/Driving in a company vehicle may be a possibility in time.

P.M. me or call 309-251-0427 Mike


----------



## R.G.PEEL

I'll let you know if my work visa gets approved......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snocrete;1266961 said:


> Looking for help doing mostly residential concrete and some small commercial concrete work. We also do some light excavating work. And of course we also do com & resi snow work during the winter months. Experience is nice, but not needed if willing to pay attention and work hard. Must have your own transportation (this means license & vehicle, not your girlfriend dropping you off at the job or my shop everyday). Riding/Driving in a company vehicle may be a possibility in time.
> 
> P.M. me or call 309-251-0427 Mike


damn. i was hoping to drop off my GF, she likes riding.....


----------



## snocrete

R.G.PEEL;1267388 said:


> I'll let you know if my work visa gets approved......






1olddogtwo;1267423 said:


> damn.* i was hoping to drop off my GF*, she likes riding.....


Now thats a different story depending on what she looks like.....hours may be a little different than the posted job opening thoughwesport


----------



## 2COR517

I may be interested. Are you willing to reimburse for a charter jet for daily commuting to New England?


----------



## snocrete

2COR517;1267681 said:


> I may be interested. Are you willing to reimburse for a charter jet for daily commuting to New England?


This would work better.http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=7XOBTaOFM8ybtwf8nLnKBA&ved=0CBoQ9QEwAA


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good luck snocrete. I drive redi-mix and hope to be back to work in another week or 2..... If the weather stays like this!


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1268333 said:


> Good luck snocrete. I drive redi-mix and hope to be back to work in another week or 2..... If the weather stays like this!


thanks. good luck to you also......we've been back at it for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## Philbilly2

where are you working at in Illinois?

I have a couple of guys that I used last year when I was swamped, I can get you in touch with them.


----------

